# Feeding Pictures, July 2, 2009---Someone Ate A Pinky!



## Jefroka (Jul 2, 2009)

Second day and things are smooth. I'm devopling a routine with this little guy. He comes out from underneath his hide when its "Feed Me time" lol.

I built him a very make shift feeding enclosure, 4' by 2' out of wood I had and coroplast. 

He ate a pinky mouse and a bite of turkey/calf liver concoction with cod liver oil. Sure is fun watching him eat. 

He's a little shy still but coming around nicely, hasn't tried to bite nor tail whip.
I believe we will become great friends.

Pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/July22009?authkey=Gv1sRgCIPdr6Gpk93zoQE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... Gpk93zoQE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome bro! 
It's so cool when you're just learning their personalities and stuff.
Looks like I'll be getting another one here soon myself!
Baby makes 5! I must be crazy! :crazy


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the "4" on his back


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 2, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> Love the "4" on his back



Great eye! The wife and I had to gaze over the pics again, sure enough, plain as day, with the stripes in front and back of the 4 looks like this ((((4))))

Pretty cool!


Thanks four pointing that out, guess I would have noticed it myself, eventuallly.  


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 2, 2009)

nice looking tegu

what kind of cod oil do you use?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 2, 2009)

Great bro


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome. On the Roy purdy hatching thread the baby on top read YAK. lol


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 2, 2009)

How does your tegu like his 4 foot encloser? I have a 6x3x3 encloser already built you think I could put him in there? I also have a 20 gallon I could use.


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Jul 2, 2009)

I can not get mine to eat a pinky. I have tried for the last two days with no luck. What size are the pinkies you are feeding. Mine are around an inch long. I thought they might be too big, but yours looks to be about that size. Are you doing anything in particular? How many times a day are you feeding?


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 2, 2009)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> nice looking tegu
> 
> what kind of cod oil do you use?



This is what I bought, liquid Norwegian cod liver oil with vitamin A & D and omega fatty acids and some other stuff, from GNC, wasn't cheap.

My main cage right now is a 20g long, the 4' enclosure is just his feeding pen. My buddy will have his main cage done this Sunday. I will have to make a few modifications and do some painting but it will be 8' x 35" x 3', this is the largest I can make it and still have it fit through my front door.

It will open from the front via sliding plexiglass.

I honestly feel the 20g long is too small for him now, as he likes to explore the 4' enclosure. Bobby assured me the 20g is fine for a while and I'm certain he knows best, but I will be happy to move him into the larger set up cause I feel he will be happier in it.

hndrsnbrn, I wouldn't worry about him not eating pinkies right now. The main thing is that he is eating. Is he eating the turkey/beef liver mix with cod liver oil added? According to Bobby and the facts he presented in his "tegu care sheet" this is an extremely healthy staple to feed your tegu now and later as an adult.

Be patient and feed him the mix and crix and other recommended insects, look over the care sheet again, its very helpful.

I'm feeding my guy once a day right now.


...Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Jul 2, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> How does your tegu like his 4 foot encloser? I have a 6x3x3 encloser already built you think I could put him in there? I also have a 20 gallon I could use.


 I would use the 20G, personally. It might be fine in the larger enclosure but it will do nothing for your relationship trying to capture it for feeding, etc. in a 6x3. Get it used to you first. Stick a "dirty" shirt in there with your smell on it. It's just little yet. A huge cage will be too much if you're trying to socialize the animal to have the awesome pet you're likely looking for.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 7, 2009)

My guy ate another pinky today and some turkey/liver mix. I had to go out of town for a few days and my wife took on the tegu duties.

We were concerned when he showed her a little aggression in the form of hissing and mouth open one time.

When I got back on Sunday, he was still in his feeder enclosure from the morning feeding. I was a little concerned as he showed me some aggression as well in the form of hissing and defensive body language.

I have to confess I put in a call to Bobby for a little feed back and reassurance. Thank you Bobby for the info and the pep talk.

What I did was put my hand in the container in a fist and slowly moved it towards him and let my hand rest between movements. Then I would move it ever so slowly in different spots in the enclosure, eventually bringing my hand right next to him, until his body language showed no aggression.

Several times he would close his eyes, that showed me he was becoming comfortable with me and not perceiving my hand as a threat.

After I had built confidence between us, I began to ease towards him slowly, resting my hand each time next to him, until I was certain he perceived me as no threat.

I then came in with my hand cupped to bring it underneath his chest and he ran a few times short bursts but would come to rest quickly. Each time I would bring my hand slowly towards him, then rest my hand, then bring it in cupped.

Finally, I was able to come in underneath him and pick him up and put him back in his main cage to bask.

Yesterday, I gave him a break. Today, I used the same measures as I described and it worked like a charm. 

These guys are very intelligent and perceptive, I have come to realize, and with slow deliberate movements and reassurance from me that I am not a threat, my tegu and I are beginning to bond quite nicely.

I was gone for three days and wondered what could have changed with his temperment, or even what my wife may have done differently that may have gotten him in a defensive mode.

Tonight we talked about it and she mentioned she may have rushed things a little here and there. I explained to her what I had discovered and how I was able to reaffirm our bond, that slow and deliberate movements were the way to go.

I must admit I was very concerned Sunday when I got back in and saw my tegu behaving as he was. I really believe things were shaky there for a while for both of us, and am happy the outcome was one of valuable learning and bonding.

I hope my long explanation is helpful to someone who may find themself in the same position.

Here's some pics of today's feeding session: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/July72009?authkey=Gv1sRgCIjOuoy8tNPNAw#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... oy8tNPNAw#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 8, 2009)

Beasty said:


> I would use the 20G, personally. It might be fine in the larger enclosure but it will do nothing for your relationship trying to capture it for feeding, etc. in a 6x3. Get it used to you first. Stick a "dirty" shirt in there with your smell on it. It's just little yet. A huge cage will be too much if you're trying to socialize the animal to have the awesome pet you're likely looking for.
> My 2 cents


 
Thats what I was thinking. Thanks Beasty.


----------

